

Script to fix expired HN link page (well, sort of) - piyush_soni
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/178674

======
piyush_soni
Author of this short script here. I tried to search about this annoying
problem in Hacker News - people complain about it all the time but
surprisingly there's been no official fix yet. I just wrote this GreaseMonkey
script to auto-redirect to the home page when it happens. Not sure if
someone's already done that, but I didn't find one on userscripts.org .

~~~
t0
The real solution to this problem would be to keep track of the original link
and page # you're on, then go all the way back the beginning and click next X
number of times if you get an expired error, programmatically of course.

~~~
piyush_soni
But the 'More' link always generates a unique id, and there is no page number
here (or do I not completely understand what you are trying to say?). And even
the content on the home page keeps on changing - so you'll miss out on new
stuff if I programmatically fetch the homepage and show the user the _new_
'More' page after that.

Another solution could be to get a new home page and the 'More' page behind
the scenes, merge them, and remove the contents that were already on the
user's previous screen through javascript. But that'd be a bit complex and
still having fidelity issues. So I just kept it simple.

I can just highlight the new links when redirecting though if you think
that'll help.

